# Attention Bass Heads - How many times have you swapped your systems! HAHA



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I have a feeling this is going to shock me. I bet a lot of you have swapped more times than you can remember.

I personally am 21. And have swapped 5 times.

But currently have my brothers subs in my car so maybe 6? I am just borrowing his.

This is my last swap.


----------



## enemyofsilence (Jun 15, 2011)

four for me


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm on my third in a little over a year...maybe even less time lol


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

ive had 3 different cars with 3-5 systems in the last two haha wanna try as many setups as i can


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

MaxxG said:


> ive had 3 different cars with 3-5 systems in the last two haha wanna try as many setups as i can


thats what I like to hear!

I was beginning to feel like a freak.
I don't about most people. But I love hearing how different people's set ups sound.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I swap decks a lot but that's it


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I swap decks a lot but that's it


How come?


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I can't believe someone checked 8 and I can't keep track. Holy crap


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

jockhater2 said:


> How come?


I get bored


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> thats what I like to hear!
> 
> I was beginning to feel like a freak.
> I don't about most people. But I love hearing how different people's set ups sound.


haha na i feel you on that. i work at an car audio shop and i love listening to everyones system, not just the big ones, just to be able to say that ive heard alot of different set ups. for me its about being able to back up my opinion by saying yes i have heard those subs or that set up. if that makes sense to any one else


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

lol thats a good reason. "bcuz i get bored"


exactly. I've basically only heard 10s and 12s

I havent heard anyone with 8, 13, 15 or 18. Kind of curious


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> lol thats a good reason. "bcuz i get bored"
> 
> 
> exactly. I've basically only heard 10s and 12s
> ...


i personally love 15s. ive had 4 different kind of 15s each one better than the other,in my applications, right now ive got 1 orion hcca 15 and it is doing the same numbers my 2 rockford t2 15s were doing(147-149). however i didnt have the power avaliable to the rockfords that i have for the orion. thinking about going up to 18s. any one else on here have any reccomendations?


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

FI 18?

well good. I am excited to get my 15s eventually. I have never heard or had them


----------



## fight4life28 (Mar 18, 2011)

Two times for me. Started with alpine type R went to two JL w6's and rockford t1500. 

What was the best system you liked out of all them?


----------



## Reimers (Jan 8, 2011)

i`m on my seventh woofer setup in a year


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Ummm. Probably my 2 previous 12's because they were the loudest.

I had a planet audio I found in my garage in a box when I was 16 and used that.

Then 2 infinity 12's in a box that I got for $100

Now I know you guys are going to hate. But 2 power acoustik mofo 12's.

Then a JL 12W7

And not I am borrowing my brothers 2 10" momo's and I also was borrowing his 2 15" orion cobalts and made them all fit in my trunk.

But the Mofos were my favorite.

I am going to 2 massive audio QC 15s now.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

wow. 7th one in 1 YEAR. HOLY CRAP.


new question too guys.


*What was your favorite set up as well?*


----------



## fight4life28 (Mar 18, 2011)

As of right now JL w6v2's. Ported. Just hits alot better then my alpine type r did.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

that is interesting. Because here in wisconsin everybody freaks over the alpine type r's


----------



## fight4life28 (Mar 18, 2011)

There alright. maybe if I would build a custom box next time I will try one. But I would say I liked them while I had them its just i got a good deal for JL's and i had to try something else. Any another subs you guys recommend.?


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Ive had too many for my own good. My favorite system Ive had was the one in my avatar. 24 15s.


----------



## datcrew (Apr 2, 2011)

galacticmonkey said:


> Ive had too many for my own good. My favorite system Ive had was the one in my avatar. 24 15s.


Respec........must of been mental!

Mine.....4 cerwin vega xls 18"s


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Do you even sit in a car with 24 15's?


How did 4 CV 18's feel?


----------



## datcrew (Apr 2, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> Do you even sit in a car with 24 15's?
> 
> 
> How did 4 CV 18's feel?


Im a bass head....they sounded awesome!
Back then we used to all put some cash in,fill the tank of the Audi 200 5t,and get on the motorway and drive....when the tank was 1/2 empty we'd come back,had a second alternator on it,2 batteries in the boot,running ppi 2050,ppi2200 and a ppi2350,
The 2350 would pop 80 amp fuses,used to go through quite a lot of them...if we ran out I'd put a bolt in there!
I also think that it sounded better when it had been run hard for a long period(1hr or more) but maybe it's your hearing!

Still got the cv but only got room for 2 of them


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

jockhater2 said:


> Do you even sit in a car with 24 15's?
> 
> 
> How did 4 CV 18's feel?


Of course. Was my daily driver. Had some mean flex.

more of gmonks van - YouTube


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

galacticmonkey said:


> Of course. Was my daily driver. Had some mean flex.
> 
> more of gmonks van - YouTube


LOL OMGSH.

How many decibels is that?


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

158db @ 30hz, legal playing music. Had that van about 3 years ago.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Can I make ask a total n00b question.

How comes steve meades 4 18s hit 153 decibles. and you had 21 more speakers than him and you hit 5 more.

Is it just that hard to built sound pressure?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

I've run multiple sub over the years

2 12" Pyramid Pro Plus
2 10" MTX Blue Thunder
1 15" Adire Tempest
1 15" CSS SDX15
2 12" SSA ICON
2 12" Kappa perfect
1 12" CDT QES-1220
1 10" IDMAX
1 12" SI BMmkIII
1 18" FI Q
1 15" JBL w15gti
2 15" ARC Audio 15

The loudest score I got was 144.1 with the Fi Q on 1000w. In a Caravan, high SPL score are almost impossible to get due to the mic location and the fact the back windows are very leaky.

Here's a vid of the 2 SSA


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

basshead said:


> I've run multiple sub over the years
> 
> 2 12" Pyramid Pro Plus
> 2 10" MTX Blue Thunder
> ...


WOW!!!!!!! I BOW TO YOU. AND AM VERY ENVIOUS.

How did the FI Q sound? I really wanted to FI BLs. But ended up getting 2 Massive Audio QC 15s and that is the last system i am doing.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

jockhater2 said:


> WOW!!!!!!! I BOW TO YOU. AND AM VERY ENVIOUS.
> 
> How did the FI Q sound? I really wanted to FI BLs. But ended up getting 2 Massive Audio QC 15s and that is the last system i am doing.


The 18 sounded like ass, but it was in a box not made for it...

I had this box made for my CSS 15, now imagine the FiQ 18 mounted inverted on that box with an adapter ring 









Now my 2 15 are sealed and only play under 31.5Hz.


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

too many times... im swappin out amps as we speak ... also mids.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

basshead said:


> The 18 sounded like ass, but it was in a box not made for it...
> 
> I had this box made for my CSS 15, now imagine the FiQ 18 mounted inverted on that box with an adapter ring
> 
> ...


I love the way that box looks with the amp on it.


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> Can I make ask a total n00b question.
> 
> How comes steve meades 4 18s hit 153 decibles. and you had 21 more speakers than him and you hit 5 more.
> 
> Is it just that hard to built sound pressure?


Quantity doesnt always equal "loud" on the mic. WAAAAAAAAAAAY too many variables to consider. I could take an 8 inch woofer and pull a 54. Also, last time he was on the mic that I know of, with the FI's that truck was around a 56-57. Current setup is more of a groundpounder setup vs a dedicated SPL vehicle.


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

I have swapped out my subs 4 times. The last subs I bought were the 12W6v2 and I had those ever since they were introduced by JL. (Bout 5-7 yrs and they won't die!!!!)


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

totalmayhem said:


> Quantity doesnt always equal "loud" on the mic. WAAAAAAAAAAAY too many variables to consider. I could take an 8 inch woofer and pull a 54. Also, last time he was on the mic that I know of, with the FI's that truck was around a 56-57. Current setup is more of a groundpounder setup vs a dedicated SPL vehicle.


I never knew that. Care to go into further details and explain more.

ANd what do you mean by groundpounder set up?


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> I never knew that. Care to go into further details and explain more.
> 
> ANd what do you mean by groundpounder set up?


I wount turn it into a Meade thread lol, but I will pm you and answer any question you have as best I can


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

totalmayhem said:


> I wount turn it into a Meade thread lol, but I will pm you and answer any question you have as best I can


neither do i. I think that steave meade guy seems like a cocky douche.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

make it 4 for me... form 2 hifonics zeus 12's, to 2 cadence zrs-600-12s, to a single dd2512, now on a single dd9512, currently waiting on # 5: 2 9512's


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> make it 4 for me... form 2 hifonics zeus 12's, to 2 cadence zrs-600-12s, to a single dd2512, now on a single dd9512, currently waiting on # 5: 2 9512's


nice. How do those DD's sound. I am really curious


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> nice. How do those DD's sound. I am really curious


love it.! better than any sub i had... im planning on getting a second 9512 and m3a and shooting it out the rear seat... (right now its shooting in the trunk.) theres a reason why alan dante hit 180.2 on a single DD 18


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> love it.! better than any sub i had... im planning on getting a second 9512 and m3a and shooting it out the rear seat... (right now its shooting in the trunk.) theres a reason why alan dante hit 180.2 on a single DD 18


you gonna have pics?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

sure. im currently building a new box for it right now (this will be box #7 for the 9512) but i'll take some pics and vids tomm..


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

gahhh.... this damn new forum rule wont let me post pics... so ima just keep typing reckless things until i can post.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

damn you forum mods.!!!


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

alright... after a couple random posts and some late night picture taking, here it is..! kinda messy trunk but it does its purpose. both kinetik 1800s and the m3a plus the baby, my 9512. =D shok ingustries 0g power wire with db link 8g speaker wire. also took a qwuick pic of the doors that im starting on.




















































my rear deck holding the S4b (4ch) and my new door to be finished.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> alright... after a couple random posts and some late night picture taking, here it is..! kinda messy trunk but it does its purpose. both kinetik 1800s and the m3a plus the baby, my 9512. =D shok ingustries 0g power wire with db link 8g speaker wire. also took a qwuick pic of the doors that im starting on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. 3 batteries for the 1 sub? It all looks really cool! nice box too!


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks man. And yeah, im usually around 12v when the musics playing with the car on. I have a custom made 300 amp alternator, but it has to be custom fit to the car. Apparently, Everest Sound Labs only make custom alternators with gm housings. :thumbsdown: 
You want the box? Ima be getting rid of it after I build the other one.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> Thanks man. And yeah, im usually around 12v when the musics playing with the car on. I have a custom made 300 amp alternator, but it has to be custom fit to the car. Apparently, Everest Sound Labs only make custom alternators with gm housings. :thumbsdown:
> You want the box? Ima be getting rid of it after I build the other one.


Really? 300 amp alternator and you still 3 batteries?

How many watts are you running?

No. I don't need it. I have 15s. And all of my friends are obsessed with 10s.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> Really? 300 amp alternator and you still 3 batteries?
> 
> How many watts are you running?
> 
> No. I don't need it. I have 15s. And all of my friends are obsessed with 10s.


The alternator isn't installed yet. Might just sell it and get a bolt-on 270 amp. Technically it should be about 2000-2500, but I've yet to do a clamp test to get the exact number. What 15 you have? And beware the small subs. I put a DD 510 in the back of a jeep wrangler and hit harder than a jl 12w0. Same power, 300w, off the same cadence xa300.1. And in a rag top too.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't even remember, to be honest. Always in the quest for louder, lower bass.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> The alternator isn't installed yet. Might just sell it and get a bolt-on 270 amp. Technically it should be about 2000-2500, but I've yet to do a clamp test to get the exact number. What 15 you have? And beware the small subs. I put a DD 510 in the back of a jeep wrangler and hit harder than a jl 12w0. Same power, 300w, off the same cadence xa300.1. And in a rag top too.


Massive audio QC 15. I am going to try and get 3 of them in and if I cant. THen 2.

Your running 2000 watts to that 1 sub? or is that to everything?

I know small subs are nice. My friends Orion HCCA 10 doesnt seem like a 10. But I just switched from 12s to 15s. And will never EVER go smaller than a 15 again.

Your lucky. If i want an alternator I have to have someone build one.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

GSlider said:


> I don't even remember, to be honest. Always in the quest for louder, lower bass.


Welcome to the family


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Its about 2kw to the sub alone. Like I said, ima borrow my cousins clamp meter to get the exact reading this weekend. Those hccas are nice. My boy just picked up 2 of em. Check with mechman. They have an alternate for almost any car. Also, excessive amperage, or dc power labs.

Btw. Just added new strives to the trunk today


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Gosh dang. That is so much to 1 sub. But then again. That 9512 is beastly looking.

The HCCA he has are from 1998. I did. Mechman said like 400 or 500. And I think he said $500.

I was going to worry about that later. I still have to get my amp fixed, the box built and finish paying off the subs.

What are strives?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> Gosh dang. That is so much to 1 sub. But then again. That 9512 is beastly looking.
> 
> The HCCA he has are from 1998. I did. Mechman said like 400 or 500. And I think he said $500.
> 
> ...


Lol just so you know… alan dante hit 180.2 off a single 9918z with 24kw strapped to 4 stetson 12kws I think? I've tried to blow this sub so many times, yet failed every time. And that's not bad for the alternator… I paid about 600 for mine. And smart here. New box this weekend hopefully. And I meant to say strobes.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> Lol just so you know… alan dante hit 180.2 off a single 9918z with 24kw strapped to 4 stetson 12kws I think? I've tried to blow this sub so many times, yet failed every time. And that's not bad for the alternator… I paid about 600 for mine. And smart here. New box this weekend hopefully. And I meant to say strobes.


I've heard that before with single 18s.

I just emailed mechman, and excessive amperage. I'll find out the price. My car is always the same everywhere I go. THey make HO alternators for it starting in the 3rd generation from 93 and up. But rarely for 1st and 2nd gen.

If I had the trunk. I would have ABSOLUTELY gone with an 18.

How come your building a new box?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

What car you got? You can make anything fit, just gotta make things work,) my trunk only has a 10" opening from the rear seat, but im cutting it outbto shoot 2 9512s. And I change boxes on a usual basis. But I wanna make a slightly smaller box, see if I can drop the imp rise a lil just to get a lil more power.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

A 91 Jetta. Well. Hopefully I can get it the way I'd like it.

Really? Why not just take the box you have now and make it slightly smaller?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> A 91 Jetta. Well. Hopefully I can get it the way I'd like it.
> 
> Really? Why not just take the box you have now and make it slightly smaller?


mmm see what they can do for you.. and its all nailed in. i dont use screws unless i really have to. beisdes, i got a garage full of wood is not even funny.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> mmm see what they can do for you.. and its all nailed in. i dont use screws unless i really have to. beisdes, i got a garage full of wood is not even funny.


Is it MDF wood? or? what do you use?

Yeah. Mechman said $600 for a 270A


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

see, i told you they swould make onefor your car. lol and yeahh... cheapest thing that works. lol


----------

